# New Hollo Devine Soundbank For Diva



## synthpunk (Apr 29, 2017)

I have always liked Joseph's sound design, these are no exception in sounding excellent IMHO.

http://sound.artenuovo.com/divine.html?mc_cid=6b4320d9ff&mc_eid=839b3593ee


----------

